# Save the Scottish Regiments of the British Army



## D-n-A (26 Jul 2004)

http://www.savethescottishregiments.co.uk/main.htm


----------



## CertifiedNutter (27 Jul 2004)

The brits should buy a few less planes and spend money on beefing up infantry and keeping regiments open for people to learn and serve their country. Its a waste if you ask me .


----------

